# Where to buy aquarium plants



## Matthew RJ (Mar 2, 2014)

First let me say I'm open to your suggestions on plant selection.

Tank is 40 Gal. Pressurized Gas just started, soon to be dosing E.I.

I'm looking at something red (or colourful) and was recommended Telanthera Cardinalis

Also a carpeting plant: Glossostigma, Baby Dwarf Tears (HC), or Monte Carlo.

A store near my parent's place in Ottawa sells aquarium plants, and what I like there is that they dose EI and have CO2. So their plants are healthy as can be. I've seen Glosso & Dwarf Tears there. 

Where can I find the plants I'm looking for?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken Charlie1 is located in Ottawa as well and has many many beautiful plants, you should PM him and ask him whats the best place to get them in Ottawa


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a fair bit of plants available in Lanark Ontario, not far from Ottawa. I used to be the biggest plant seller in Kingston until I moved recently. I am down to just a 50 long for storing my extra plants


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Check with the Ottawa Valley Aquarium Society they have many members that have plants. Also they hold auctions during the year or you could become a member of the club. 
They have a forum like this GTA one check it out google OVAS, good luck.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I believe Charlie 1 is the president of OVAS so he would be my first choice to contact if you are in Ottawa. We had tons of plants at the DRAS meeting on Tuesday. Most went for bargain basement prices.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

BillD said:


> I believe Charlie 1 is the president of OVAS so he would be my first choice to contact if you are in Ottawa. We had tons of plants at the DRAS meeting on Tuesday. Most went for bargain basement prices.


Now a former president .
I spoke with Matthew.
Regards


----------



## Matthew RJ (Mar 2, 2014)

*...*

Thank you.

I should refer a friend in Ottawa to the OVAS.


----------

